# acceleration issues



## Smells Fishy (Jul 31, 2011)

So today i had the jet out 60/40 yamaha on 16' G3. When i'd go to accelerate it would act like the engine was clogged....which it wasn't. It would bring the nose up but never come up on plane. Engine seemed to run fine just didnt wanna go much faster when i gave it throttle. Thanks in advanced


----------



## turne032 (Jul 31, 2011)

my guess its clogged. Look at where the water exits the rear of the pump. Sometimes a rock will lodge betwee the exhaust tube and the pump wall.

Make sure your reverse gate is manovering properly. sometimes the linkage will adjust itself over time and allow it to come up and block the water from exiting.

could have a stick that is stuck on the impeller out of view. remove the foot from the pump and inspect the impeller.

If the impeller is dulled up it will not pick up water also.


----------



## gajet31 (Aug 1, 2011)

I was experiencing the same problems last year. It was in the fall, and the leaves on the water were everywhere. I thought that every time i accelerated, leaves were clogging up the intake. After countless attempts to fix the problem, and some help from the forum, I found out that my electronic rev limiter was the culprit. When I gave the engine more than 1/2 throttle, it would bog down and not run. The engine was hitting the rev limiter, causing it to miss fire and not get near the right amount of RPMs. I unplugged the rev limiter, and it ran fine again. Check that out, it may be the problem.

Sidenote: I ordered a new rev limiter, and installed it, only to have the same problem, so it must not be the actual rev limiter, but somewhere in the wiring. I do know that it has something to do with the rev limiter, because I have to run without it plugged in to get my motor to operate correctly. Until I have the time to work on getting it fixed, I have to run carefully and make sure never to run full throttle.


----------



## red450r (Aug 1, 2011)

What kind of top speed do you usually get with your g3, I had a guy tell me today that he was getting upper 30's which I find really hard to believe. I'm only getting 25-28 tops


----------

